
Spinning ring on a table found to behave more like a boomerang than a coin - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2015-09-table-boomerang-coin.html
======
idlewords
I was surprised in the paper not to find any mention of doing these tests in a
vacuum. Maybe an HN reader has a vacuum apparatus and would like to verify
that the ring and disk spin identically in the absence of air?

------
earino
I am so thankful that there are smart passionate people who are smart and
fascinated by stuff I would never be fascinated about. I loved the
visualization of the path the ring and the coin took. Just really lovely
presentation.

